# Hunters looking for land to lease or club to join



## quazzy (May 20, 2013)

Three adult men with two young boys looking for land to lease or club to join


----------



## mguthrie (May 21, 2013)

Pm sent call me @678-300-8729 mike


----------



## rdkemp (May 22, 2013)

E Rose Hollow Hunt Club is Currently seeking a few QDM hunting members.1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one tract and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams.Quality managed for over a decade!130" min Bordering property is also QDM.Formerly Rose Allen Plantation (http://www.roseallenplantation.com) but now independent.High population of trophy deer,gobblers,as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place & available.Planted food plots and corn supplementations each week. Mobile home camp house and camper hook ups.Bordered by corn,peanuts,soybean fields,150 acres in pecan orchards inter planted with clover and several acres of pears,and . We have access to fishing ponds and river.Lease 6-01-13 5-31-14 Dues are $1,500single$2,000 family$300Foodplots. Membership's available until June 1st only. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership http://m.facebook.com/rosehollowhuntclub CREDIT CARD PAYMENTS ACCEPTED @ http://www.vidaliapolicesupply.com


----------



## westbrook (Jul 21, 2013)

have club in Washington Co., 500acres, deer, hogs, turkey, ducks. Camp site with power and water.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a club in Taylor county 500 acres loaded with deer and turkey dues are 400 per year and i have 5 spots left if interested you can contact  me at 678-603-5824


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 1, 2013)

We still have openings if your still
looking for a place.

For more detailed info. such as club rules and layout
please visit our web site at.

http://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

Contact us at

(706) 680-6401

or email

smokehill@gmail.com


----------



## Dice creek (Jul 31, 2014)

Dice Creek hunting Club has openings on an 820 acre lease in Washington county. Property has a primitive campsite. We have a good population of mayure deer. Bucks must have 4 points on one side with 15" min spread. Minor children are included in membership. Dues are $775 for 2014-2015 Deer and Turkey season. contact Oscar at 770 957-2916


----------

